# Gibson Les Paul Custom Lite 1700$



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Just saw that one on marketplace. Not really looking for one but maybe a member here.





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pretty decent price! I'd snap this up if it were closer.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Im certain that may be a copy


----------



## David's gas station (Jul 26, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Im certain that may be a copy


I doubt they did a 120th copy with the wider neck, special inlay and over binding frets, but it is not impossible…


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Photos all came in out of order, but looks legit from what I can see. Other than the rat poison and the shitty chipboard case, looks like a good deal?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

That serial and Made In 2014 ....yowzah.😮I owned a 120th and that headstock could have been replaced. But it definetly has no integrity.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

You'd pay $1700 for that? Why? The fretboard isn't ebony, it's beat up, I don't recall hearing others screaming for them and they certainly don't sound like real customs either. You could pick yourself up a very nice 2016 SG with a lot more mojo and demand. I wouldn't touch that mate.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

These are great guitars and that's a very good price. I sold my black 2013 for $3K in April (it was mint). Very light, they don't sound like an SG despite the body size similarities they have a maple cap and different pickup spacing from an SG.

There is zero chance this has had a new head glued on nor is it fake IMO.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks like this one does not have the original case, which is a bummer because they're next to impossible to find. You can use a standard Les Paul case but you need to put some padding under the body or risk cracking the neck joint. I just checked, mine was 7 lb 2 oz. They're a very comfortable guitar to play.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have the Traditional 120th Anniversary model. Best sounding guitar I own for that classic Les Paul tone.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I love the inclusion that he'll trade for gold... and the props for the photo:
rat poison - check
baseball bat by the door - check

I'm not really knowledgeable to have a strong opinion on the matter, but it also looks legit to me. However, unless the angle of the guitar in the photo is weird, I'd look carefully at the neck in person and any chance of warping.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I love the inclusion that he'll trade for gold... and the props for the photo:
> rat poison - check
> baseball bat by the door - check
> 
> ...


Photo angles are weird.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

It's 100% an authentic house in Oshawa.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Next cheapest LP used is a studio, what exactly is the issue? Other than priced like it could be stolen.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'd buy it for $1700 if it were local (not that I need one, I just wouldn't be able to help myself).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I'd buy it for $1700 if it were local (not that I need one, I just wouldn't be able to help myself).


Half our long time members live an hour away, im surprised you didnt already get it lol.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Photos all came in out of order, but looks legit from what I can see. Other than the rat poison and the *shitty chipboard case*, looks like a good deal?


Ya... where's the original case?? Eaten by rats?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> Half our long time members live an hour away, im surprised you didnt already get it lol.


I've bought 4 Les Pauls in the last 3 weeks (two arriving this week). I don't think I can get away with any more (yet). I do hope someone here nabs it though, I think most people would be happy playing it. They feel a little weird at first.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I've bought 4 Les Pauls in the last 3 weeks (two arriving this week). I don't think I can get away with any more (yet). I do hope someone here nabs it though, I think most people would be happy playing it. They feel a little weird at first.


Agreed that it's a weird feeling, but it's a weird I like. I'd also grab this, except I just bought another guitar myself.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

isoneedacoffee said:


> rat poison - check
> baseball bat by the door - check


Bad ass rats in that neighbourhood. lol


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Something seems off about it for sure. And were there no nibs on the frets on that model?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

it sold. 

Good luck with that buddy.


----------

